# MusikMaker Lied zerschneiden



## mabutzje (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

 Und zwar versuche ich grade, im MM eine Stelle aus einem Lied herauszuschneiden, um es in einem neuen Arrangement wieder zu benutzen! Ich habe auch schon die Hilfe gelesen aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin! 
 Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiter helfen?

 Danke


----------



## SeoP (8. Februar 2005)

Ganz einfacher trick.

Zieh dir aus dem Netz Cool Edit Pro 2 oder irgendein anderes Editierprog. Schnapp dir den Track, und markiere die Stelle die Du herausgeschnitten haben willst. Einfach cutten,l an der gewünschten Stelle wieder einfügen (oder loopen) und ab gehts. 

Cool Edit empfehle ich dir, da es im Prinzip das gleiche wie MM ist, nur mit ungefähr 2 Mio. mehr Möglichkeiten.

so long
Benny


----------



## Rollo (9. Februar 2005)

Ich schlage dir auch vor Cool Edit, Ableton Live...oder irgendein anderes halbwegs professionelles Programm zum schneiden zu nehmen. MusicMaker ist...reden wir nicht darüber.

mfg rollo


----------



## MrKite (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Sicher ist der Music Maker nichts für "echte Musiker" aber für einen Hit in den aktuellen Charts reicht er allemal.  

Zum zerschneiden den Song markieren, Play-Curser an der Stelle positionieren an der geschnitten werden soll und Taste T drücken. (Bearbeiten Objekt zerschneiden.)

Alternativ kann man auch den mitgelieferten Music Editor nehmen, aber Vorsicht er arbeitet destruktiv. Datei erst unter anderem Namen sichern.

Gruß

MrKite


----------



## boboon (8. März 2005)

MrKite hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Sicher ist der Music Maker nichts für "echte Musiker" aber für einen Hit in den aktuellen Charts reicht er allemal.


 
 Beispiele ? Zeig mir den Hit? Und am besten noch das original Arrangement dazu !


----------



## Dietmar1968 (27. Oktober 2009)

Der Magix Music Maker ist sehr wohl ein professionelles Tool zum produzieren von Musik, das auch VST unterstützt und vorgefertigte Wav Samples kann man mit Kuhbase auch aneinander schieben. Der Ruf hat nichts mit den zu tun, was es in Wirklichkeit ist.

Endergebnis: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndpw5SYcpZU


----------



## fdssss (24. August 2010)

nur echte musiker machen echte hits, oder nicht? auf jedenfall nie mit musikmaker (rookie-professionell)


----------

